

Apple Tethering Instructions: Open Google.com - Archit
http://blog.archit.in/2011/03/apple-tethering-instructions-open-google-com/

======
schrototo
I don't get it. Is this supposed to be interpreted as a snide remark from
Apple against Google? If so, the bloggers trying to stir up controversy are
really grasping at straws now...

